
Why Linux should thank Microsoft and why the future is dark - Fice
http://karlitschek.de/2015/11/why-linux-should-thank-microsoft-and-why-the-future-is-dark/
======
hackuser
One thing I see is the fatalism of many leading developers. One who focuses on
privacy commented on HN recently that it wasn't realistic to think people
would use anything but iOS or Android on phones. Thank goodness Linus
Torvalds, the GNU developers, Mozilla's team, and many others didn't give up
so easily.

------
NickHaflinger
Why Linux should thank Digital Research, Seattle Computer Products and DR-DOS,
would make a more accurate title ..

